# SVP Comment mettre des thèmes sur ipod touch 2.1 ?



## jojolespadon (8 Octobre 2008)

*Bonjour,

J'ai acheté récemment la version de l'ipod touch 2.1 et j'aimerais installer des thèmes dessus, j'ai appris que pour cela il fallait utiliser customize ou Summer board mais impossible de les telecharger à partir de l'itunes store... J'ai vu que pour installer ces applications il fallait jailbreaker son ipod mais es-ce que cela veut dire que j'ai acheté la version 2.1 pour rien ?  

Aidez-moi SVP

Voila merci d'avance.*


----------



## DeepDark (8 Octobre 2008)

Impossible de changer le thème de l'iPod Touch sans le jailbeaker...

(court) fil sur le jailbreak de l'iPod : http://forums.macg.co/forum-iphone/utilite-du-jailbreak-237009.html


----------



## fandipod (8 Octobre 2008)

Il est impossible de changer de thème à moins d'en créer un... Mais je sais pas commet on fait...


----------



## jojolespadon (8 Octobre 2008)

Merci de vos réponses 

mais es-ce que en jailbreakant mon ipod, j'aurais toujours les applications de l'iphone sur mon ipod touch et es-ce que je pourrais toujours installer des applications à partir de l'apple store ?


----------



## Gwen (9 Octobre 2008)

Oui, tout cela sera encore possible. Tu auras juste d'autres possibilités offertes en plus.


----------



## jojolespadon (11 Octobre 2008)

Merci gwen !

mais ou puis-je trouver un tutoriel clair qui dise comment s'y prendre ?


----------



## nicolasf (11 Octobre 2008)

Utilise QuickPwn, et tu verras cest franchement très simple... Normalement, il va tout faire tout seul donc tu nas à toccuper de rien...


----------



## jojolespadon (11 Octobre 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> Utilise QuickPwn, et tu verras cest franchement très simple... Normalement, il va tout faire tout seul donc tu nas à toccuper de rien...



Merci du conseil 

mais euh encore une petite question  :

Le fichier est zippé comment je fais pour le dézipper ?


----------



## nicolasf (11 Octobre 2008)

Que tu sois sous WIndows ou Mac, tu devrais pouvoir le dézipper sans problème, en double-cliquant dessus.

Sinon, précise quel est ton système dexploitation...


----------



## jojolespadon (11 Octobre 2008)

Bah je suis sous mac Os 10.4 et j'utilise safari mais j'ai aussi essayé avec firefox mais ça marche pas...


----------



## nicolasf (11 Octobre 2008)

Tu as bien pris la version MAc ? Essaie de faire un clic droit et enregistrer sous, et ensuite de double cliquer sur le zip.

Si ça ne marche pas, récupère The Unarchiver, et réessaie.


----------



## jojolespadon (11 Octobre 2008)

Merci ! ça marche ! 

merci merci merci merci !!!


----------

